# THYUA BURL MAGNUMS



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

Today up for sale I have a few THYUA MAG's.my magnums are 1.5"at the shoulder and 4" in length.Each RARE EARTH CALL is turned Free-Hand and then the sound chamber is tapped to fit yhe call,making each call aone of a kind with one of a kind sounds.These Mag's are priced at $30 each,this will get them packed up and shipped to your door.I can be reached at 906-484-3429,or send check or money to
Robert Patrick
708 N M-129
Cedarville,MI. 49719


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

good lookin burl. nice work


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice to see you back HossSCC. How you been ?


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

good man. been spending a lot of time over in arizona scouting mule deer. headin back to try and arrow one the 23rd and gonna call some dogs while im there too. then ill be back in the workshop making some new calls. how have you been??


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm going to bust your chops here Bob... why don't you have paypal??? If you make it easy for folks to give you money they might just grab one of those....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice looking calls Bob.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice looking calls.


----------

